# recipiente para propinas



## cinditina

Hola a todos:

¿Sabéis cómo se llama aquella cajita o bote que la ponen el camarero (no sé quién) sobre la barra para que los clientes de un bar dejen la propina?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En España (y no sé si en otros países también), aparentemente se le llama justamente bote. En mi país: lata.
Saludos
Fuente: DRAE

*bote 2. *m. Propina que se da con destino al personal de un establecimiento.
*bote 3. *m. Recipiente en el que se deposita esta propina.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí suelen llamarla *caja de empleados*.


----------



## cinditina

Es que he visto una lata sobre una barra en un programa de la TVE  y llevaba un nombre puesto (pegado con un papelito) y no he podido ver lo que decía. No era "caja de empleados" y si no me falla la memoria llevaba dos sílabas. Puede que sea algún nombre gracioso que le haya dado el dueño....


----------



## Jonno

Si no era "BOTE" lo que ponía en el rótulo no se me ocurre otra forma de llamar al bote de las propinas en España


----------



## cinditina

Yo creo que no se necesita poner escrito "bote" en el bote, ¿no?  Sigo con la idea de que era algo gracioso, así como "donaciones". Solo que llevaba dos sílabas... Bueno, no pasa nada. Eso de la gracia se pone lo que se quiere. Solamente pensé que había algún nombre específico para el bote, la caja o la lata. De todas maneras, el que vea uno de estos objetos en la barra, ya sabe que es para dejar la propina.
Muchísimas gracias por la valorosa ayuda y por la charla también.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Por aquí suelen llamarla *caja de empleados*.


----------



## idolo

'BOTE' , es asi como se le llama.


----------



## Jonno

Muchas veces el bote de las propinas suele ser cualquier cosa reciclada que anteriormente tenía otra función (una caja de puros, una lata de refresco, una caja de piezas de ajedrez...) y para personalizarlo y no confundirlo con lo que era en origen sí que se suele rotular con la palabra "bote".

Si haces una búsqueda por Internet verás que incluso hay botes "profesionales", que las marcas de bebidas regalan a los hosteleros. En estos incluso suele poner "Bote ¡Gracias!".

Pero si no ponía "bote" y en la serie hicieron un chiste no podemos saberlo


----------



## cinditina

Gracias, Jonno. Comprendí perfectamente lo que quieres pasarme con lo de lo reciclado. Realmente, de no ser así cuántas equivocaciones pasarían... Y estoy aquí pensando con mis botones ¿no sería realmente "bote" lo que he leído? Lo gracioso es que esta "cosa" tenía un tipo de endredado donde las monedas tiradas se transpasaban y caíam en el fondo. Bueno.... son detalles. Y me i magino que puede ser algún modelo de estos botes profesionales del que me has comentado.
Gracias más una vez


----------



## oa2169

Gracias por su propina.


----------



## Mr.P

Aquí jamás he oído nombrar esa cajita... ni a nadie usarla.


----------



## Vampiro

Mr.P said:


> Aquí jamás he oído nombrar esa cajita... ni a nadie usarla.


Sí se usa en algunos pubs, discos o clubs nocturnos donde atienden en la barra.  Incluso las he visto en algunos restaurantes de comida rápida.
Lo que nunca me había preguntado es si tiene algún nombre específico.
“Propinero” escuché alguna vez, pero me sonó a broma.
Si lo averiguo les cuento.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mr.P

Jaja, Vampiro, yo también las he visto, pero siempre solitarias y jamás nombradas.


----------



## Vampiro

En los restaurantes en los que se sirven sandwiches o comida rápida en la barra me atrevería a decir que son obligatorias, para evitar que los empleados manipulen dinero, por una cuestión de higiene.
_


----------



## Agró

¿Puede ser "hucha" lo que leíste?
A veces he oído que lo llaman así.


----------



## Vampiro

Agró said:


> ¿Puede ser "hucha" lo que leíste?
> A veces he oído que lo llaman así.


No sé, yo eso para lo único que lo he escuchado es como consigna: "¡¡Hucha, hucha, hucha, no somos machas, pero somos muchas!!".
_


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> No sé, yo eso para lo único que lo he escuchado es como consigna: "¡¡Hucha, hucha, hucha, no somos machas, pero somos muchas!!".
> _


¿Dónde guardas los caudales, Vampiro? ¿En el ataúd?


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> ¿Dónde guardas los caudales, Vampiro? ¿En el ataúd?



En el banco de sangre.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> En el banco de sangre.


No podía ser de otra manera.


----------



## Pinairun

No hace mucho, en los bares castizos, los camareros gritaban ¡Bote! en lugar de ¡Gracias! cada vez que alguien les dejaba una propina. 
Al recipiente en que se guardan las propinas se le llama _bote _por aquí.


----------



## Lurrezko

Por aquí aún ocurre, Pina. Ese ¡bote! suena de lo más natural.


----------



## swift

En *Costa Rica *casi no se acostumbra dar propinas. La comisión por el servicio está incluida en la factura y es del 10%. Sin embargo, se ven de vez en cuando frascos a los que se les da ese nuevo uso. Creo que cualquier costarricense los llamaría *'tarro' o 'tarrito' de las (o para) propinas*.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Por aquí aún ocurre, Pina. Ese ¡bote! suena de lo más natural.


Perdona, Lurrezko, pero eso sí que no me lo creo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Perdona, Lurrezko, pero eso sí que no me lo creo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Si hubieras dicho que la caja en cuestión estaba en una iglesia, te diría que se llama *cepillo*.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Rarísima vez se ve eso en México.
Una lata, con un GRACIAS POR LA PROPINA, a la que no le hacemos mucho caso, la verdad.
No creo que tenga nombre específico.
La mitad de las veces, es un cochinito, con la misma leyenda.


----------



## oa2169

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Rarísima vez se ve eso en México.
> Una lata, con un GRACIAS POR LA PROPINA, a la que no le hacemos mucho caso, la verdad.



Por acá esto es muy común, a veces una lata, a veces un vaso desechable, una cajita de cartón o de madera o algo similar, pero eso sí, con un título que casi siempre es "gracias por la propina" o "propinas" a secas.

Besos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

oa2169 said:


> Por acá esto es muy común, a veces una lata, a veces un vaso desechable, una cajita de cartón o de madera o algo similar, pero eso sí, con un título que casi siempre es "gracias por la propina" o "propinas" a secas.
> 
> Besos.



¿Y acostumbran dejar algo?

Uy, gracias por los besos. ¿Son para todos, para mí, o de propina?


----------



## oa2169

Aquí en mi ciudad, Santiago de Cali, la gente es muy reacia a pagar el 10% de propina sobre la cuenta, que además es voluntario.

Más fácil dejamos algún billetito en la cajita de madera o algunas monedas.

JJV: Los besos fueron el pago, este _*abrazo*_ es la propina.


----------



## cinditina

Agró said:


> ¿Puede ser "hucha" lo que leíste?
> A veces he oído que lo llaman así.



HUm.... creo que no. Mi remota memoria me dice que son dos sílabas y que termina con una "o".


----------



## cinditina

swift said:


> En *Costa Rica *casi no se acostumbra dar propinas. La comisión por el servicio está incluida en la factura y es del 10%. Sin embargo, se ven de vez en cuando frascos a los que se les da ese nuevo uso. Creo que cualquier costarricense los llamaría *'tarro' o 'tarrito' de las (o para) propinas*.



Carísimo Swift,
Me inclino a creer que has dado en el clavo: *tarro*. ¿Sabéis, los españoles amigos, si en España se usa también esta palabra? Acaso por "préstamo" de Costa Rica. Si no, me rindo.....


----------



## cinditina

las cosas facilitas said:


> Si hubieras dicho que la caja en cuestión estaba en una iglesia, te diría que se llama *cepillo*.



¿La cajita de limosnas de una lglesia se llama *cepillo*? Bueno, creo que este ya es otro tema. Voy a ponerlo en otro "thread" para aclararlo mejor. Por favor, no me contesten esta pregunta ahora....


----------

